# Found an old bottle with some type of metal cap clamped and rusted on



## creekwader (May 26, 2005)

I found an old bottle with some type of metal cap clamped and rusted on. Will anything help in getting that off without prying? the bottle is very thin. Help


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 26, 2005)

I take mine most of the time outside and soak it in a strong muratic and water mixture, some times just the acid, but outside!!!! 
 or rust remover clr might work, soak it for a few days.


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 26, 2005)

is it a wire clamp?......if so use a small pair of pliers and be carful or take BTumblers advice!...


----------

